
Litigation - jonas21
https://avc.com/2018/12/litigation/
======
abraae
> I have a friend who is a litigator and he advised me a long time ago that
> “assume you have a 50/50 chance of losing, no matter how strong your case
> is, and then you will tend to make the right business decisions.”

There's something badly broken about a system (as in the US) where anyone can
sue anyone, and the victim has a 50% chance of losing.

